# HydroStatic Testing Sewer Lines



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

How do you test Sanitary Sewer Systems with code approved double sweep clean out.

I always put a test ball in the clean out and test at Slab Level.

Some pull a toilet, but I think pulling a toilet is not needed.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.cherneind.com/Pneumatic/Long_Test_Ball_MS2_Test_Ball/


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I always pulled a toilet. If I didn't pull a muscle, first...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> How do you test Sanitary Sewer Systems with code approved double sweep clean out.
> 
> I always put a test ball in the clean out and test at Slab Level.
> 
> Some pull a toilet, but I think pulling a toilet is not needed.


Pulling a toilet is needed in my opinion because a wax seal is not very stable during the test.

But...you still have to access the line downstream somewhere for a cap or plug so you can fill the system with water.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Pull a tub it pays better.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Pulling a toilet is needed in my opinion because a wax seal is not very stable during the test.
> 
> But...you still have to access the line downstream somewhere for a cap or plug so you can fill the system with water.


Since the wax can be compromised, which toilet do you pull?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Since the wax can be compromised, which toilet do you pull?


Personally I wouldn't water test the drain system with any toilets installed. I would put wing nut plugs in the flanges and then fill 'er up.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Pull all commodes, insert inflatable test balls into commode bends. Leave test ball out of one commode bend, use this as your water gauge. Then locate outside clean out and insert inflatable test ball. use tub to fill the system up with water, get water level right at the top of the empty commode bend. If water level drops there is possible leak, Check test ball outside to make sure it is not leaking.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Wouldn't this all be done before finish work?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Wouldn't this all be done before finish work?


We do this when checking for leaks under slab after completion...Not to comply with code. A lot of foundation companies do this before and after they lift the slab.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> We do this when checking for leaks under slab after completion...Not to comply with code. A lot of foundation companies do this before and after they lift the slab.


Yeah I don't even know what lift the slab means lol


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

LOL...Our slab foundations have a tendency to move, shift and crack...when they do, the pluming sometimes goes with it.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> LOL...Our slab foundations have a tendency to move, shift and crack...when they do, the pluming sometimes goes with it.


 
Especially no hub cast.


----------



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good source for extension hoses for pneumatic test balls ? I have a drain system in a slab floor home that has a leak and I need to section off the drains so I can figure out what area has the leak. I thought about just making my own, what do you guys think. Hose would have to be at least 25' long maybe a little longer, house is 65' long with baths at both ends with kitchen and laundry in the midldle of the home.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

ShaneP said:


> Does anyone know of a good source for extension hoses for pneumatic test balls ? I have a drain system in a slab floor home that has a leak and I need to section off the drains so I can figure out what area has the leak. I thought about just making my own, what do you guys think. Hose would have to be at least 25' long maybe a little longer, house is 65' long with baths at both ends with kitchen and laundry in the midldle of the home.


I have them made up at a hose shop in Dallas.


----------



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> I have them made up at a hose shop in Dallas.


Do you use camera to push test ball into position or another method?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

ShaneP said:


> Do you use camera to push test ball into position or another method?


The hoses are ridgid and push themselves, I use jetter hose line and have it cut to size


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> The hoses are ridgid and push themselves, I use jetter hose line and have it cut to size


Have you ever lost a test ball?

I find them abandoned every once in awhile in side sewers.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Have you ever lost a test ball?
> 
> I find them abandoned every once in awhile in side sewers.


Never lost one, when you turn them you turn them to the right using the hose so they dont come unscrewed.

Now over the years I ahve had a couple go from the Clean Out at the house and get sucked into the city sewer line.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Also I use like multi test ball that work on 2" to 3" I call them 2/3 test balls.

And I take the shrader valve out of the test balls so you can pump them up and let air out, if you do not remove schrader valve on the test ball it will not release the air....


----------



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

What brand of test ball do you normally use ? Most of mine are Cherne , this will be my first attempt at pushing a test ball this far down the line and just want to try and avoid as many mistakes as possible.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

ShaneP said:


> What brand of test ball do you normally use ? Most of mine are Cherne , this will be my first attempt at pushing a test ball this far down the line and just want to try and avoid as many mistakes as possible.


I use Cherne

Try to find the multi balls they are easier to work with. As I said they come in 2" size and blow up to 3", so you can use in either line.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

ShaneP said:


> What brand of test ball do you normally use ? Most of mine are Cherne , this will be my first attempt at pushing a test ball this far down the line and just want to try and avoid as many mistakes as possible.


You will be fine, if the run gets too long u can use your cam to push the balls.


----------

